
Show HN: fffocus – a simple tool that helps you clear your mind before work - gcao
The url can be found in the first comment.<p>To scratch my own itch, I created a simple tool that should be helpful to many of us who are under constant distractions. If anyone uses this and finds it effective or ineffective, please kindly share your experience.<p>Below are some ways I think it can be put in use:<p>1. Before we start a work day, we can use it to clear up random thoughts and anxiousness.<p>2. We can use it regularly to increase our attention span.<p>Note: This was posted several years ago. I only made very minor changes since last time. I&#x27;m reposting it and hope to see some feedback on its usefulness. Sorry if it is a waste of your time.
======
gcao
[https://gcao.github.io/fffocus](https://gcao.github.io/fffocus)

~~~
shervinafshar
Some suggestions:

– having a "how to" page and actual focus page, would allow removing
distraction of instruction texts

– although it's tricky to disable notifications on the browser and the OS,
it'd be a nice feature

– for too granular a session length dropdown, one could use a text field with
suggested time.

– adding basic calculations (e.g. 2+8) for which the user should enter the
results, is also an option

– better typography: e.g. numbers appearing are too small

– check out [https://www.psytoolkit.org/](https://www.psytoolkit.org/) for
ideas and inspirations.

Edit: format, typo.

~~~
gcao
The other suggestions are all very good. I’ll work on them when I get a
chance.

About the first, I think the focus page is already very minimal. Not sure what
can be moved out.

